# Tools needed for RAW



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok for all you RAW feeders, what tools are a must? Up until now I have been buying from the grocery store (I found some good chicken thigh/pork necks) and have been basically feeding ground meat I have had in the freezer but as I have exhausted that supply I got beef necks from the meat locker. They are cutting them into decent sizes for the shepherd but I am also feeding the min pin and trying to cut them up has been an exercise in patience for me. 

So what are needed tools? Or should I try and see if they can cut them into smaller pieces and just pay more for it?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have found that a good sharp clever is a must. Also for the bigger boney cuts a pair of loppers works great! Look on the Home Depot site for them. I have used them for emu necks, pork bones, necks, ribs....probably the best tool I ever bought. I do wish I had gotten the one with shorter handles as the long handles are difficult to maneuver with in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

A good sharp butchers knife, a pair of good poultry shears, and an ice pick are my tools of the trade.

The ice pick is because I get mass quantities of frozen raw chicken necks and backs sent to me. They are all frozen together in a block, and the ice pick enables me to break them up and bag them without having to wait for the whole thing to thaw out.

For heavier bones, a cleaver is great, as was already mentioned. Failing that, use a hammer!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

never thought about the ice pick thats a great idea!

For me my must haves is a GOOD scale (my other one sucked quite frankly) 
A good pair of kitchen scissors
LOTS of freezer ziplock baggies (normally use the gallon size)
I don't have one but a good cleaver is really good
Oh and don't forget a good separate freezer 

Also I think beef necks are probably too dense of a bone for a min pin.

Not sure if you are feeding stuff other then what you posted but please make sure you are giving organs and some good boneless meat.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am feeding a variety of ground beef/venison, chicken quarters, pork necks, beef necks, turkey necks, beef heart, beef kidney, liver of all sorts, elk, and rabbit when I can get it. 

I found a good scale, that is a lifesaver!

I have a great pair of kitchen sheers, the seperate freezer and I took out stock in ziplocks! And plastic wrap. 

With the beef necks I've just been cutting the smaller portions for the min pin. Not the big pieces of bone. 

I may save the beef necks for the shepherd and continue other things for the min pin. 

They are doing so great on the raw diet. I've always wanted to switch to it but never had the ability to do so till now. 

My husband looked at me funny when I told him I needed a meat cleaver and an ice pick.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a hatchet that I got from a hunting supply, and use that in my kitchen all the time.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

When I just starting to feed RAW, I thought that a sharp knife and a scale are all I need. But then I found myself paying for a freezer, and a cleaver, and a hand saw. Chicken is quite easy to cut into quarters, but I also feed fetal calf so a knife is not enough.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

A couple of things that I always use (besides the deep freezer) are my Henckles kitchen scissors and tongs.

A box of clear plastic bread bags (not zip lock) and digital scale also.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Package of disposable gloves for handling smelly things like fish, tripe, etc.
Otherwise all of the above, especially a sharp hatchet (or cleaver) and large cutting board. Oh, and a good apron.

It can get a bit gory.


----------

